# 4410 mid mount mower questions



## Greg4410 (6 mo ago)

I recently bought a JD 4410 with loader and backhoe, and it's been great for what I needed so far. It came with the loader and hoe attached, and a spare brush and mower deck, which according to the tag is model 72" deck 42/4410. The original purchaser was supposed to have bought it all from a dealer as a package, so everything should be compatible. I've looked everywhere I know about and can't find a manual for the mower deck (yes, checked the JD site), but only found a youtube video on a similar deck was about it. So I tried installing it today, and ran into the first problem. The tractor also came with a skid plate. Which has been good I assume for work in the woods, but it looks like a green arm on the mower interferes with the skid plate. It needs to slide about 3-4 more inches in to align properly. Does anyone know if the skid plate is incompatible with the mower deck? I'm guessing if I have to take the skid plate off, that's a several hour deal, and it probably weights 3-400lb. So that's not great. Maybe the skid plate or mower deck would have to go if that's the case.








. But after getting that far, I noticed issue/question #2. The tractor has a 3rd function SCV and cylinder (if those are the right terms- cylinder shown in 2nd pic). The mower deck has 2 clevises in the back. That's different than the other mower deck's I've seen in the videos. Is the 3rd function cylinder supposed to hook up to one of the clevises? I can't slide it over that far to check. If it is, that's kind of strange because there are two clevises and only 1 cylinder (clevises shown in 3rd pic). I don't see an attachment point for the 2nd clevis, but it looks like it has wear marks on it the same as the one on the cylinder side. Anyone know what that's about?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Greg4410, welcome to the forum.

I would get rid of the skid plate. If you ever get stuck in the mud and bottomed out on the skid plate, you are really stuck. 

The clevises look like deck adjustable suspension hangers? Have you tried your local JD dealer?


----------



## Greg4410 (6 mo ago)

Thanks Harvey. I am new to the forum, but have lurked abound here and there since I got the tractor. I did get stuck in the snow on the skid plate (I used it with a JDQA plow in the winter), but the snow wasn't too hard to dig out fortunately. I haven't really taken it anywhere muddy yet. I probably wouldn't if I can help it at all, as that just tears up the ground wherever I'd be trying to go. So far I haven't found too much mud on my place anyway. But I do logging with it, so overall, didn't think the skid plate was a bad idea for that environment, as I've heard it might be part of the "forestry package"?

I didn't try the JD dealer yet, as they are about an hour away. Plus currently, I don't have a trailer my tractor could fit on anyway if they wanted to see it in person. (I know...what will I do if it ever breaks down?). And last time I tried to get some information from them about an accessory they were selling, they never got back to me, so I was not that impressed.


----------

